# my 01 roadster , a work in progress...



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

so about 5 months ago i picked up a 01 fwd roadster in black/black/black , i thought it was a bad head turns out the block was junk . so i sourced i new block and got to building the damn thing . after removing the old stuff i found the turbo was junk so i called frankenturbo , and well here are some pics i will add to this as needed 

car : 








this was not what i wanted to see when i opened her up! 

















pulled it all out , and cleaned this up! ( 60k miles AWP did all the stuff tbelt wp etc) 









then this stuff arrived 









turns out the stock downpipe sucked .. made a 3 inch one 

















looks boss! 









i will post more as i get stuff done, its a daily driver right now , with 8psi . next week the tune happens ( united motorsport)


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbup: nice let us know how the build goes


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well good news kinda , the gauge cluster is out for repair as well as the abs pump .. and on even beter news untied motorsport has my ecu for some upgrades


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

The abs pump was dead , so rebuild is not an option . the gauge cluster came back and its finally working( lcd and coolant as well as gas gauge) . the bad news is the abs pump and module was a 1-2 year option and fails all the time I did find a 259D in a yard ( FWD with ESP) for 150 .. that is if they ever ship it . if i had a quattro this would have been fixed last week ! ( i fell like i will say this a few more times!!)
anyway with out pics theses threads suck !! so here is one of the boost gauge


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i also got new shoes for the roadster and the hardware to mount them!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

in other news, my waterpump with less then 6k on it started leaking i was able to limp it home and my local parts shop warrantied it , as well as the tensioner and belt. so yea thats 2 T belt services in 4 months !! got it down to 2 hours though!!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

pics of the shoes :18x7.5 and 18x10 oem porsche twists and they are hollowspoke! scored them on craigslist for 400 bucks ! best part is I can use 2 of the tires they are rough but some sanding and striping / paint should fix that 








so then i had to get these:5x100 to 5 x130 25 mil , should work as the 10s have et of 65 and the fronts 50


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice wheels and I also got a set of Porsche wheels on Cl for $600 you def got a great deal:thumbup:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well just got done getting the car back together , the tune is in and HOLY CRAP!! the frankenturbo , 3 inch down pipe and united tune work weel with each other!!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*this car of mine its a test of my patience !!*
one of the many things that have been bothering me is the abs module , or lack there of one in a working sense. Incase you did not know the_ FWD TT with ESP i_s a rather rare bird and the idea of simply plugging in a golf or jetta one for the same year was not an option( though this car shares some golf DNA thats about it ). so i removed the module and sent it out to BBA reman (along with my gauge cluster) . A few days later I got a call and was told the module is dead and won't power up!! GREAT after a ton of searching I found a used one ( there are 10 in the country:banghead: ) in my back yard for a 1/4 the price of the others and they could ship it to me!
The next move was to go about fitting the the module and adapting it , after plugging it in it still has no communication with vagcom  we ending up pinning out he harness and module and came to the conclusion there was a ground power issue .. well 3 hours later and we found a wire under the batter that was chaffed and oxidized wire .. we replaced that and it now works !! . not to adapt the esp and get all the lights off in the dash


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well my glove box sucks .. it was a mes and all scratched up , so i found this on ebay








yes its green , but i only want the internals and it was only 50$ he has a few left i will post a link if you want !


quick pic of the roadster .. a work in progress










the injectors ..


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well its up and running i am waiting on a few other things so i decided to sart in on the wheels


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

this just watches


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

got to do some of this today


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

went about starting to fit the FMIC from CTS turbo !


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Nice work so far. Looking forward to more updates. 

It is amazing how rough some TT's get. It looks like you are doing to good job of restoring it though.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well , just about finished with the IC install , decided to try to delete the PCV system .. yea i will be redoing that in the am


----------



## 1phishyRabbit (Apr 20, 2012)

*yeaaaa*

fred need some wheels for the caddy. get on it!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

lets go get them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job so faropcorn:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks ! , the turbo has had an issue and after that gets sorted out (FT has outstanding customer service !!) i will be adding suspension and a autotech rear sway ! the good is to have a mid to high 200 hp daily that can turn heads and corners


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well its been a few weeks , turbo was down so i took sometime to clean things up a bit , and not the turbo is back !! all is well . i can not say enough good things about doug at frankenturbo !! anyway i am editing some video and had a second to take a quick pic

















this is what i began with...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i am waiting on the 2.o coilpack upgrade ( i will be runing the red fsi coils out of the s~line cars ). i am also upgrading to a 550 tune file for united motorsport . so if you looking for a set of 440"green tops" and a 3 inch aluminum maf let me know


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well got the chance to put the TT on the dyno , and it did ok , i wanted to see i higher number ( who does not after all) the car before me was a gti with a oe ko4 and unistg 2 , he only did 191. the power band is so nice in the frankenturbo!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

mounted these up, 225 on a 10








still in primer








test fit of the adaptors


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

not a bad dyno log there. I still think you need to run A/F when you get the 550 file set up.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Air Freshener? :laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> well got the chance to put the TT on the dyno , and it did ok , i wanted to see i higher number ( who does not after all) the car before me was a gti with a oe ko4 and unistg 2 , he only did 191. the power band is so nice in the frankenturbo!


What mods on the car and what boost for this dyno?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you got 25mm adapters for the front and rear they are not going to work out the best. The fronts will but will be tucking alot. The rear will not clear the shock (I have the same fitment)

I have a 25mm on the front with a 25mm spacer. On the rear I have a 38mm adapter (Wish I would have went with a slightly larger one)

Unless the FWD suspension is oodles different, I would order some larger adapters.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

well the Fwd TT's are the same as a mk4 in the rear so its rather different it looks like the fender liner will need some massaging other then that they clear , the rear are Et65 on a ten inch wheel, the few has an 8mm wider rear beam as well


----------

